# Tommy Tippee Teapot



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

This is so, so sad I feel like I've got a big weight in my belly. In Rupert's litter (my dog, a golden retriever, 8mo's old), there were 3 girls and I think 4 boys. When I went to pick one they only had boys left but I only wanted a boy anyway. I remember seeing them all, Rupert was the naughty twit wrestling one of his brothers the whole time, another had a poorly foot at the time, and the other (who became 'Tommy Tipee Teapot' aka Tippie) was white like the pups Dad (others all more golden like Mum). Tippie was very sensible, sat at the breeders feet being all sweet but quite independent!

Anyway, he found a home, then went back to the breeder as the people had a young kiddie and claimed Tippie wasn't very nice, although this isn't the case as breeder has 11month old boy and he adores him. Think Tippie got a few slaps as he was head shy for a while after this home. Anyway, following that in December, he stayed with the breeder a while longer and I think in about late Jan/Feb time found a new home.

Sad news is Donna his breeder just sent me a facebook and Tippie/now named Bailey was out on a walk and jumped over a fence/style instead of going under like the other dogs, and broke his shoulder. Unfortunately due to blood clots or something he had to be put to sleep tonight. I feel so awful for his breeder, she has lost two of her own older dogs this year and now Bailey too.

I remember the tough decision of picking a pup, Bailey had really stood out. In the end I went for Roo as he was naughty and a darker colour. I can't help but think if I had picked Bailey, he would still be alive. But then maybe Rupert wouldn't. Its so, so horrible. I also wanted to buy Tippie a few months ago, but my Mum put her foot down. If only I had bought him...

RIP Tommy Tippee Teapot
12th August 2008-2nd April 2009


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in peace Tommy Tippee Teapot. Such a short life for a sweet boy. 

You are special and missed by all the knew you.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about this little guy. May he rest in peace, and be happy and healthy once again, with all the other babies at the bridge.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Such a short life. Poor puppy. I hope he is happy now at the Bridge.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad - hindsight is a wonderful thing, and i wish that we had it. It sounds like a freak accident, and they are always the worst kind

Run free and sleep softly little one


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Poor Tommy Tippee Teapot. . . Rest in Peace, puppy


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh poor little dog. How sad nothing nothing could be done for him. Just when it sounds like he had found a nice new home.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

How sad poor boy but as they say hindsight is a wonderful thing if only we could see into the future.
Play hard at the bridge sweet boy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry.*

SO VERY SORRY about Tommy.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry. He sounds like he was a joyous pup. Run free and play hard lil' guy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Tht is is so so sad. God bless his little heart.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Poor little puppy, his time was so short.

But please don't have regrets, we don't know why things happen as they do. Roo has a wonderful home with you forever. You'll never know what you 'saved' him from.

We'd all take them all home if we could.


----------

